# Breaking CELTICS trade rumours YET AGAIN!



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

This was posted in the Celtics forum.. I thought it was very very interesting..

Here is what FLAVA D reported!
It could be done as early as tonight!


______

Breaking trade news - EWill and Batman to Rockets (post #1) 


It has been reported that the celts and rockets are in talks of a deal that could be done as early as tonight, sending eric williams and tony battie for cuttino mobley, eddie griffin, and either bojstan nachbjar or john ameichi.... I personally would love this deal and it would make a lot more sense out of the aw thing....


That is a great deal!!!!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think this is a very good deal for the Celtics. I don't know why the Rockets would do it though.
The Celtics' lineup could look like this:
C-LaFrentz
PF-Griffin
SF-Peirce
SG-Mobley
PG-???
I think the Rockets are really kicking themselves for trading Jefferson for Griffin right now.
I guess the Rockets would play Battie at PF then. Who would be their SG?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> ______
> 
> ...


So Cat is going to throw up shots like Walker did last year for Boston now? Someone has to... And why would you guys want Eddie G? Rumor has it he doesn't even want to play anymore... But Tony and E Will should be a good fit in Houston so I wouldn't mind seeing it happen.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

PG-Banks
SG-Mobley
SF-Pierce
PF-Griffin
C-Raef or Vin

I think Banks will start at PG
This is an excellent deal for Boston.


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

Rumor, so far both Huston and Boston are denying it.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shoprite</b>!
> Rumor, so far both Huston and Boston are denying it.


Dear God I hope so.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shoprite</b>!
> Rumor, so far both Huston and Boston are denying it.


how do you know?


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't belive it either...I think the real deal is Battie and E Williams to Toronto for Mo Pete, Bradley and J Williams.

As a Celtics fan, I don't want a ball hog and a head case like Mobley and Griffin.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Who knows what Ainge is thinking, but I think the real deal is Battie to Memphis for Stromile Swift, and they keep EWill.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schottsie</b>!
> As a Celtics fan, I don't want a ball hog and a head case like Mobley and Griffin.


if you don't want mobley, i'll gladly keep him on the rockets.

i really hope this trade isn't real.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

somebody just said that a radio station confirmed the rumor, but the Rockets are declining it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I think this is a very good deal for the Celtics. I don't know why the Rockets would do it though.


Yeah, thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Please don't do this Celtics... 

Unless we know that Griffin will quit basketball for sure and Mobley will demand to be traded to the Pistons for Lindsey Hunter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> somebody just said that a radio station confirmed the rumor, but the Rockets are declining it


So there was an offer, which happens often in the NBA, but it was declined (often too). I'm sure they spend days/weeks on trades.

-Petey


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

This deal would be terrible for the Rockets. Williams and Battie are nothing special while Mobley is and Griffin can be. Not only that but adding Nachbar or Amechi? Ho-rible.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Who knows what Ainge is thinking, but I think the real deal is Battie to Memphis for Stromile Swift, and they keep EWill.


Big John, I've heard this suggested trade from you quite a bit lately. Can you inform me on why in God's name Memphis would trade an athletic possible up-and-comer like Stromile Swift for a total nobody, never-was bust like Tony Battie? We're set on our size, thank you, and it's not like Battie would slide by as a center in the West.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Big John, I've heard this suggested trade from you quite a bit lately. Can you inform me on why in God's name Memphis would trade an athletic possible up-and-comer like Stromile Swift for a total nobody, never-was bust like Tony Battie? We're set on our size, thank you, and it's not like Battie would slide by as a center in the West.


I think it has been rumored; I've never commented on the merits of the deal. Battie has his limitations on offense but he is quite a good defender and shot blocker. He played quite well against Zo and Jason Collins this evening.

Every player in the NBA under 25 is an "up and comer" and someone, somewhere, thinks that player is the best thing since sliced bread. Stromile Swift is a decent young player, but nothing special. I'd he happy to keep Battie and you can keep Swift.

It's no secret that Battie is on the block. But I think Ainge is looking for a guard, not a big guy, and teams other than Memphis have better choices available.


----------

